
Firefox 3.0 opens door to Web apps, Mozilla says - brett
http://news.yahoo.com/s/infoworld/20070227/tc_infoworld/86376;_ylt=ArVcNuzsHJF2q2hUReDfwZOor7oF
======
Elfan
What's interesting is that FF3 may allow you to use webapps offline.

------
vegai
Closes doors for every other browser?

~~~
jwecker
One thing the article didn't make real clear was that the new features are all
standards compliant- in theory most other browsers will end up doing the same
things (though IMO it would be nice if Mozilla stays ahead). Here is where you
can see the web-programming landscape will look like in the next several
years: http://www.whatwg.org/

